# Cub Cadet 7300



## ncbeefjerky (Jun 3, 2018)

Information on what wheels will interchange or where to find them I have turf tires and want to change to aug or cleet tires and I was told I would have to buy new rims any Info would be help full


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Any agricultural tire dealer will have the tires and wheels available. You will have to change rims to migrate to ag tires, and it is important to coordinate front and rear tire/wheel combinations so you do not damage the four wheel drive.

Here are the original combinations recommended for that tractor:
Ag front: 7.2-16
Ag rear: 12.4-24
Lawn/turf front: 27x10.5-15
Lawn/turf rear: 41x14-20
Industrial front: 27x8.5-15
Industrial rear: 15-19.5


----------



## ncbeefjerky (Jun 3, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Any agricultural tire dealer will have the tires and wheels available. You will have to change rims to migrate to ag tires, and it is important to coordinate front and rear tire/wheel combinations so you do not damage the four wheel drive.
> 
> Here are the original combinations recommended for that tractor:
> Ag front: 7.2-16
> ...


----------



## ncbeefjerky (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks for the info, what is the chance of finding a used set, and is there any way to cross reference wheels from another tractor


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The tractor was actually built for Cub Cadet by Mitsubishi. If you can locate a Mitsubishi built tractor from Mahindra, or one of the grey market Mitsubishi tractors in the same horsepower range as yours, but with the ag tires and wheels in the sizes listed above, they will likely interchange.

It is also possible a tractor salvage yard would have the wheels and tires in the size required. The downside with this approach is the freight charges may make new purchase more economical.


----------

